

Bang with Professionals - qdot76367
http://beta.bangwithprofessionals.com

======
bmmayer1
This is getting rigoddamndiculous.

------
spindritf
Like <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4924148> but with additional
potential to ruin your career.

------
greenyoda
I wouldn't be surprised if LinkedIn shut this service down due to the high
probability of adverse publicity. This kind of stuff doesn't really fit in
with their branding as a social network for professional networking, job
hunting, etc.

------
jacques_chester
It's my understanding that in some parts of the world, the word "professional"
in a sexual context can lead to an awkward chat with Officer Grimface.

------
chromaticorb
i suppose it was inevitable that a service came about for ridiculously uptight
'process excellence-oriented' middle-managers who love the smell of their own
farts to try and reduce their shitty lives into a series of hookups with their
own kind.

------
31reasons
What an unfortunate name for a not-so-terrible idea.

~~~
KevinEldon
Not so terrible an idea? Keith Rabois resignation from Square is example
enough that you should be absurdly careful when mixing business and pleasure.
If you're looking for casual hookups it's best to avoid people you may be
connected to professionally.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5117719>

~~~
31reasons
I thought the site was about dating not hookups. People find their life
partners at work all the time. Sexual harassment cases happen because people
forget their social boundaries at workplace. LinkedIn is not a workplace, its
just a social network of people, same people who also use Facebook and dating
sites.

~~~
wglb
Bang seems more likely to imply hookups than dating.

------
twiceaday
Well, does what it says on the tin.

